# Very Curious..My Girl licks her toes and pads a lot..



## JonP.Murray (Dec 28, 2011)

My Red Golden has a habit of licking and gnawing on her feet (toes & pads) a lot. She doesn't cause harm to herself but I have had other dogs but none of them have spent the time she does on her feet. I liken it to humans who bite their nails, its just a bad habit. I'd like to know if any other owners have had this and is it a sign of any problems or issue. I have her on a special diet (no chicken, grain or soy) and that cleared up her ear problems. Thanks Jon


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

It sounds like allergies to me but there are lots more people here with more knowledge than me that will probably chime in.

Our dogs have done that and it just took a change of food for them to stop. But it sounds like you have her on a good dog food.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd like to see the comments on this too. Ky does this, she's actually more like a cat when it comes to her feet. Especially if I make her go pee when it's raining, she will spend hours licking her feet. She will not step in a mud puddle, if there's no obvious way around it she will sit down and stare at the puddle.
I kind of chalked it up to her being female since I've always had males and she's different in so many ways. Prissy about her feet being at the top of the list


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly only does this after a bath. She will immediately jump onto my bed and lick the top of her paws. She'd probably do it for an hour if I don't stop her, and I do because she gets the sheets all wet! I'm not sure if it's because she cares about hygiene because the first thing she does when she comes out of the lake is roll in the dirt until she's black.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

My girl does this too. I don't know why she does it. I figured that her feet were itching. We tried hydro-cortisone spray which didn't help. We have also tried wiping them down with apple cider vinegar and that seems to help some. I'm going to try Micro-Tek shampoo next to see if that helps.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've always thought it had to do with environmental allergies. I've been giving Tucker some ACV in his food and it did seem to help. Slowed it but didn't stop it. My next step was going to be washing his feet with medicated shampoo, or rinsing them off with ACV or Listerine once a day.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

One of my goldens chewed on his feet and his holistic vet said it was food allergies and that he had a low grade yeast infection throughout his body. We took care of that first and then I researched foods that I could make with turkey as he was allergic to wheat, corn, soy, beef, lamb and chicken. Once we got his food figured out and the yeast infection gone he quit licking and chewing his paws.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

They clean their feet, but if he's really chewing a lot at them it's usually environmental allergies. True food allergies are statisitically rare. Kentucky blue (most of our lawns) is one of the most common allergies - something like 30% of all dogs tested for environmental allergies are allergic to Kentucky blue.

You'll probably find it's seasonal if it's environmental. Cosmo gets crazy itchy feet when the grass pollenates. You can get a steroidal shampoo, steroidal injections, avoid triggers or try an allergy test with immunotherapy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Dogs also do this out of boredom. I hope you find time to play with your dog and give her lots of field work. You have a red golden. Is she one of those "red devils" that has lots of energy? Perhaps field dogs are in her pedigree?

My current golden needs to be worked a minimum of five days a week. I couldn't work her last week and guess what? She has developed a hot spot. She scratches and gets crazy if I don't give her work. Did this cause the hot spot? Not sure but it is a possibility.

Careful with the licking. It could cause a problem. The licking becomes a habit and the dog could create skin problems. I think there is something called multiple lick granuloma.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Constant chewing at feet is most likely to be allergies. One thing you can do is wipe her feet off every time she comes inside with a hypoallergenic baby wipe (if it is environmental allergies). You may also consider changing food to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

For itchy paws, excessive licking, hotspots, search for "Apple Cider Vinegar" here on the Forum. EXCELLENT for any/all itchies. Read what other people have said about it.

And, please read *in full* this link ("Apple Cider Vinegar" is usually called "ACV")

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs

*Very Important:* If you decide to get it, ONLY get the ORGANIC "Apple Cider Vinegar". This organic ACV contains the nutrient-rich sediment, which is called "the Mother". The best brand to get is *Braggs* sold at the Health Food store, e.g., Whole Foods, or the health food section of your local supermarket.

Here's one of this forum's links with info about how to treat hot spots and allergies, etc.:

(Itchy scratchy)http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...-scratchy.html (Itchy scratchy)


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like some sort of environmental allergy. I know when Hank starts licking his feet it's time for his fall allergy shot.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I quadruple the allergy call. Miri is apparently allergic to Taste of the Wild dog food and was constantly at her feet when she was on it. Since she's a nice cream colour I also noticed that between her toes her hair had become a deep red. As soon as I switched her food.... it stopped within a month and has never occured again.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Bo licks his paws a lot after being outside.
No big deal

We had a Doxie that was OCD. He hated the hair between has pads and would always chew and pull on it... We gave him to my daughter!.!.!....


----------

